# 1014.2 Egress through intervening spaces.



## mtlogcabin (Mar 7, 2013)

1014.2 Egress through intervening spaces.

Egress through intervening spaces shall comply with this section.

1. Egress from a room or space shall not pass through adjoining or intervening rooms or areas, except where such adjoining rooms or areas and the area served are accessory to one or the other, are not a Group H occupancy and provide a discernible path of egress travel to an exit .

Exception: Means of egress are not prohibited through adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces in a Group H, S or F occupancy when the adjoining or intervening rooms or spaces are the same or a lesser hazard occupancy group.

4. Egress shall not pass through kitchens, storage rooms, closets or spaces used for similar purposes.

Proposed 40,000 sq ft Merchantile. They are proposing one of the exits through the break room.

What do you think?

I was thinking of requireing something similar to the stock room exception

2.4. There is a demarcated, minimum 44-inch-wide (1118 mm) aisle defined by full- or partial-height fixed walls or similar construction that will maintain the required width and lead directly from the retail area to the exit without obstructions.


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2013)

Not good, but would prefer that over a storage room

Do they actually need it?? If it was not there do they have enough width and travel distance with others??


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2013)

It is near the front doors anyway


----------



## steveray (Mar 7, 2013)

I could think about going in that direction as long as the break room is not too close to a "kitchen"....


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 7, 2013)

I would consider it as an alternative design and require emergency lighting and signage in break room.  I would also question the clear floor space at the door assuming it has a latch and lever.  Perhaps a have wall at the exterior door approach for the distance of the clear width would be a reasonable compromise.  A break room is not accessory to the public mercantile space in my opinion.  The public is unfamiliar with that use and may not expect to be entering another room.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 7, 2013)

Breakroom door can never be locked

24" min. strike side clearance


----------



## north star (Mar 7, 2013)

*+ +*





> "Breakroom door can never be locked"


Could they have compliant panic hardware on the approach side ofthe Breakroom door instead?, ...and can the floor be marked with

P.O.T. lines?

*+ +*


----------



## mark handler (Mar 7, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> Could they have compliant panic hardware on the approach side ofthe Breakroom door instead?, ...and can the floor be marked with
> 
> P.O.T. lines?


Panic hardware entering the room from the sales floor (which means unlocked) and panic hardware to the exterior


----------



## steveray (Mar 7, 2013)

Can we require panics in an M? Or is that just to overcome the latch side clearance?



			
				mark handler said:
			
		

> Panic hardware entering the room from the sales floor (which means unlocked) and panic hardware to the exterior


----------



## mark handler (Mar 7, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> Can we require panics in an M? Or is that just to overcome the latch side clearance?


Depends on the code. There is no exception in most codes for the Panic hardware.

ICC A 117.1-2009

12 inches beyond latch if closer and latch provided.


----------



## Mech (Mar 7, 2013)

Wouldn't you need Exit Signs at both doors?  If yes, the uninformed public may continually try to use the break room as a normal exit.  Not a code issue, but perhaps alarmed panic hardware to deter theft?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 7, 2013)

No different than an exit corridor.

Thats why the sign on the door would say emergency exit only


----------



## kilitact (Mar 8, 2013)

Panic hardware is not required in an M occupancy (what code requires it?). A break room is not a commercial kitchen, exit access is allowed without special requirements.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 8, 2013)

Is this break room over 750 SF..... If the doors may need to swing outward instead of inward if you are in this room.........(Just a meer observation at Tables and Chairs at 15 net.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 8, 2013)

kilitact said:
			
		

> Panic hardware is not required in an M occupancy (what code requires it?). A break room is not a commercial kitchen, exit access is allowed without special requirements.


even though Panic hardware is not required in an M occupancy, Panic hardware is the easiest way in a large "m" to comply with the "1008.1.9.3 Locks and latches." and "1008.1.9.5 Unlatching" and "1008.1.9 Door operations" and "1008.1.9.4 Bolt locks" and other section that are required. And security....


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 8, 2013)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Is this break room over 750 SF..... If the doors may need to swing outward instead of inward if you are in this room.........(Just a meer observation at Tables and Chairs at 15 net.


Nice catch, it seems to be around 1,000+sf judging by the dims provided. 2 MOE, 1/3 the diagonal, doors swinging out...me thinks they might need a second exterior door from break room or dedicate a corridor to comply.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 8, 2013)

The break room is about 650 sq ft so the door swing should be okay. One of my concerns is the chairs interfering with the exiting. We all know how tables and chairs get pushed around in break rooms and similar areas.

They are flying in on tuesday for a pre-meeting so we will be able to talk through some of the concerns everyone noted. I may ask them to move the flip the switch and open space that will permit the exterior door to be moved to the right and give more room  for the chairs and les chance of inteference.


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2013)

So is the exit width through this area required????


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes 40,000 sq ft merchantile, OL just over 900 so 3 exits required


----------



## Yikes (Mar 8, 2013)

You can tell by the current layout of tables and chairs that when someone gets up out of their seat, they'll pull the seat outward and right into the path of travel for the exit.  If you ask them to swap the "switch room", it will become obvious that there's no pull-out space for the chairs.

(I'll bet the drafter regrets showing the furniture layout on the plan check set!)

An alternative would be to have fixed seats (or they can swivel on posts) near the exit, like at a school or prison cafeteria, or a McDonalds.


----------

